# Hosting php/mysql sites with mac osx server



## jimbo61 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys, i'm having some trouble hosting my dynamic websites, (php, using a mysql database.) Also i'm fairly new to dynamic web development, but i like it a lot so far. So i use mac osx server on a old G4 and serve many static websites and they work great. But with my php site, it can't find the database when i try to view it online. I get this error "Can't find file: './db_chilsmovies/tbl_movie.frm' (errno: 13)" 
on a white background, so it's found the page, but can't pull anything from the database. So i have the latest Mysql installed and this all works on my testing server localy, I only have this issue on my remote server. So what do i have to do to get mac osx server to sync up with my latest version of mysql????

any ideas would be of great help


----------

